# Egbus



## Lee Sullivan (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a provder that uses this abbreviation as part of his visit documentation.  He believes this appropriate and should be counted as 5 body parts examimed.  Has anyone ever used it?
EGBUS: external genitalia, Bartholin's glands, urethra & Skene's glands: EGD:
Here the definition looks like it's one system. EBUS-WLN (within normal Limits) How would this be credited for an audit as one?


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

Lee Sullivan said:


> I have a provder that uses this abbreviation as part of his visit documentation.  He believes this appropriate and should be counted as 5 body parts examimed.  Has anyone ever used it?



Never seen that one before, have to love the providers that make up their own abbreviations!  I don't believe that would fly in an audit to represent 5 body parts examined....


----------



## missy874 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have seen that abbreviation before.  I would only count them as bullet points as 97 guidelines allow.  Otherwise, I consider it to be 1 body system.


----------



## OCD_coder (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are the 97 Guidelines Bullet points for the Female Pelvic Exam:

FEMALE:
Pelvic examination (with or without specimen collection for smears and cultures), including
• Examination of external genitalia (eg, general appearance, hair distribution, lesions) and
vagina (eg, general appearance, estrogen effect, discharge, lesions, pelvic support,
cystocele, rectocele)
• Examination of urethra (eg, masses, tenderness, scarring)
• Examination of bladder (eg, fullness, masses, tenderness)
• Cervix (eg, general appearance, lesions, discharge)
C Uterus (eg, size, contour, position, mobility, tenderness, consistency, descent or support)
C Adnexa/parametria (eg, masses, tenderness, organomegaly, nodularity)


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2011)

Lee Sullivan said:


> I have a provder that uses this abbreviation as part of his visit documentation.  He believes this appropriate and should be counted as 5 body parts examimed.  Has anyone ever used it?
> EGBUS: external genitalia, Bartholin's glands, urethra & Skene's glands: EGD:
> Here the definition looks like it's one system. EBUS-WLN (within normal Limits) How would this be credited for an audit as one?



At best that counts for two bullet points on the 1997 guidelines - the external genitalia and the urethra.  And the abbreviation needs to be listed somewhere so an auditor would know what that stands for.


----------

